# Matching the right AV receiver with the right speakers?



## GawenT (Nov 19, 2012)

I am looking to purchase and install a home theatre system and have a lot of questions, hoping to get some help,

Briefly the HTS will be in a ‘front room/ lounge’ of a barn conversion with a vaulted ceiling which I am sure poses some interesting ‘problems’ as far as acoustics go?

I have some ideas on receivers and speakers in mind but my initial question is how do you identify whether the AV receiver and the speakers you are thinking of buying are suited/matched?

Specifically I am looking at one of a Marantz (SR5007/6007), Denon or Yamaha AV receiver and have been looking at one of Bowers and Wilkins (684 Theatre Speaker Package) , Acoustic Energy(Aelite 5.1 Cinema System ) or Monitor Audio (BX5 AV Speaker Package) as a speaker package goes. (None of these are set in stone btw)

If I could ask advice/pearls of wisdom I’d be happy to listen/ read? 

Apologies if this has been asked before, as a newbie I am still trawing through the previous posts :blink:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

GawenT said:


> Briefly the HTS will be in a ‘front room/ lounge’ of a barn conversion with a vaulted ceiling which I am sure poses some interesting ‘problems’ as far as acoustics go?


Based upon your description the image I'm getting in my head is one of a challenging environment. However, there's almost always a solution to such issues, so more then likely there is a way to resolve it.




GawenT said:


> I have some ideas on receivers and speakers in mind but my initial question is how do you identify whether the AV receiver and the speakers you are thinking of buying are suited/matched?


You guess. That's what we all do. 

There is certain pertinent information that's critical when spec'ing out a HT system. Things like:

What exactly are you going to be using it for? All HT? Games? Music? Some combination of them all?
Budget, obviously.
How loud do you listen? Volume can be a deciding factor against/for a particular setup.
WAF, or Wife Acceptance Factor. Are there size or aesthetics issues to contend with ("that's too big", "oak finish clashes with the drapes", etc).
Room size. Huge factor with all the decisions.
Furnishings. A room that has all hard reflective surfaces -- like tile floors and bare walls -- will need a different type of sound system then one with thick carpets and heavy curtains.

You'll need to go figure out the parameters first, then go on to the specfic equipment. If you can answer those questions for us we can help you start narrowing down some options.


----------



## GawenT (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Jim,

I guess quick answer would be some combination of them all but predominantly HT and music, with HT being the primary.

Budget! I haven't an endless budget but I'd like to get kit which fits the purpose, if that makes sense? I won't be able to dedicate a room to HT.

Volume is not o much of an issue as is clarity and reproduction.

I am reasonable certain the WAF (smiles broadly) won't be too much of an issue as long as any solution isn't over the top!

I know the vaulted room and furnishings are going to be a factor, not absolutely sure how to play this one just yet... 

Thanks again,


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't know what is readily available in the UK and that will greatly influence everything.
The B&W 600 series speakers will be pushed beyond their limits in a large space.
To stay in the same price range take a look at the JBL Pro speakers, or what ever is available in your area.
These type speakers are sold in guitar / music shops and are surprisingly affordable.
A good home theater subwoofer is also going to be needed, the bigger the better.
Again, not sure what is available in your area but in a large barn conversion I would think something like the Hsu VTF15 would be considered entry level.
When it comes to matching speakers to AVR's a loose rule is to stick with speakers that are rated to be 8 ohm.
AVR's in the Marantz 6007 class will handle almost any 8 ohm speakers.
If you want speakers that are rated 4 ohms you will need to use an amplifier. If I was faced with this I would look long and hard at the pro audio equipment, plenty good enough for home theater and surprisingly affordable.
If using external amplification the most cost effective way to set up the system is to use an AVR with preamp outputs.
If using pro audio amps the music. Shop should have the adapters you need to hook everything up.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

GawenT said:


> Budget! I haven't an endless budget but I'd like to get kit which fits the purpose, if that makes sense? I won't be able to dedicate a room to HT.


Yup, that makes perfect sense - few people have an endless budget - but we still need a number.  $1,000 might be too much for you, or $10,000 could be pocket change, so without knowing it will be tough for anyone to make good suggestions.




GawenT said:


> I know the vaulted room and furnishings are going to be a factor, not absolutely sure how to play this one just yet...


What size is your room, height, width and depth? Speakers and subwoofers need to be sized to the room dimensions.


----------



## GawenT (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Chashint, Jim,

Budget I'd say between $4000 - $5000, in the UK so likely to be spending GBP's! It makes a difference as you guys over the pond get more comptetitive pricing than we do 

The room is approximately 18' x 18' and has a vaulted ceiling (ought to be about 21' at the apex) BUT the HTS will be required for around a quarter of that. I am aware that although I say a quarter of that for the HTS that the sound (bass moreso) will 'disperse' over the entire room.

I mentionend somewhere else I already have a 40" Sony HD screen and a Sony BDSP780 Bluray player,

Hope this helps?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

18'x18' is not too bad, but that 21' ceiling is going to present some challenges. Because of the arch I'll assume it averages about 15', so that's close to 5000 cubic feet. Not small, meaning you'll need a lot of speaker and subwoofer to fill it. With that in mind, here is some feedback related to your suggestions...


I think the Bowers and Wilkins 683 would be a better choice then the 684, given your room size. The subwoofer, however, will be nowhere near sufficient. You may be able to get by with a pair of them but I suspect even that will be a stretch.

The Acoustic Energy Aelite 5.1 Cinema looks as though it might work. The sub is better then the B&W system but you'll still need duals I'm afraid.

I was not able to find a system called "BX5 AV Speaker Package" on Monitor Audio's website, so I can't really comment on that one.
With all of them I do see a potential problem (other then the aforementioned sub issues); using satellites for surrounds might not be the best idea. Unless you place them very close to the main listening position they may prove too small.

Are you able to get XTZ speakers delivered to your area? They make some fantastic products, and could provide you with another option to choose from.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Most of today's/current receivers, do not have problems with 8 and 6 ohm loads. So,
do not subject yourself to just 8 ohm speakers. You just need something that will be 
efficient in surround modes. Marantz and Denon are good with this.

Some good brands in your area are Acoustic Energy, Monitor Audio Silver RX series,
Mordaunt Short. Also look for Focal Chorus, PSB and KEF. >>>You can build a good 
system around these brands. As far as a subwoofer, find out what is enough for you
and what you can live with, it depends on your listening preference, and the overall
loudness desire/preference. You can always start with one good subwoofer, and then
decide if you want a second one.


----------



## GawenT (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Jim,

I anticipated much of what you’ve highlighted, the construction of the room will play a part, hoping to use only a part of the room for the HT but I can see the sound won’t be isolated so the sub and speakers will have to fill all available space?

Back to the ‘BX5 AV Speaker Package’ I don’t think it’s available package perhaps only available to some resellers. If you go to hifix.co.uk and follow the product links down the left hand side, go down to the monitor audio link and the third item down is the BX5 Package.

I liked the Aelites from the spec, may give them a try.

Not sure if there is a UK distributor for XTZ, I’ll have a look.


----------



## GawenT (Nov 19, 2012)

I am open to the thought of having different brand Fronts/ Backs/ Sub and Center by the way


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

GawenT said:


> I anticipated much of what you’ve highlighted, the construction of the room will play a part, hoping to use only a part of the room for the HT but I can see the sound won’t be isolated so the sub and speakers will have to fill all available space?


The speakers are definitely sized according to the room, but it's the subwoofer that's most affected by the total volume.

Speakers push sound into the room making them a bit less susceptible to being undersized, provided you place them close to you. A subwoofer, on the other hand, tries to "pressurize" the entire space, and that's a problem. If it doesn't have sufficient capability to do that you end up with very weak bass and/or a subwoofer being driven so hard that it either distorts or suffers longevity issues (all of those issues simultaneously aren't uncommon either). The subwoofer you can't go small with I'm afraid.




GawenT said:


> Back to the ‘BX5 AV Speaker Package’ I don’t think it’s available package perhaps only available to some resellers. If you go to hifix.co.uk and follow the product links down the left hand side, go down to the monitor audio link and the third item down is the BX5 Package.


I see it now. Seems quite similar to the B&W package, in as much as the speakers look good but the sub is anemic. Duals maybe, but even then I doubt you'll get acceptable bass.

There are a number of ID (Internet Direct) manufacturers available in the US that make quality subs, but I'm not sure what you have access to. Is there anyway to get products from PowerSound Audio, Rythmik, SVS or Hsu? They all have models that would better handle that much space.


----------



## GawenT (Nov 19, 2012)

I think most if not all the manufacturers do pairs of front and back speakers and separate centers and subs, if I have to buy all separates to get the job done then so be it! 

The pair of XTZ subs look good, they do have a UK distributor too.

Going to go through the names you list and see what they offer, need to be aware of shipping cots though (and Her Majesty's Customs and Excise too!).

Are there formulas used to calculate the sound pressure in a room? Is this greatly affected by room construction/ dimensions?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have owned some Acoustic Energy Aelite speakers - they are nice
Also, SVS subs are listed on that site - SVS makes good subs.

Monitor Audio RX Silver is a step up from the Bronz - the Silver is
a nice/good sounding series.

The key is to balance Timbre/Voice match the front 3 channels.


----------



## GawenT (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Jim Z,

I'll check out the Silver series,

Could you tell me more about 'balance Timbre/Voice match the front 3 channels'?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

GawenT said:


> Thanks Jim Z,
> 
> Could you tell me more about 'balance Timbre/Voice match the front 3 channels'?


This is a good description.

Timbre matching
http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.php?p=4278584&postcount=3


----------



## GawenT (Nov 19, 2012)

Useful, thanks,

Are there devices which allow you to voice match the front three channels?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

GawenT said:


> Useful, thanks,
> 
> Are there devices which allow you to voice match the front three channels?


No real devices. 

The speaker designer who designs/engineers the series speakers,
designs a center speaker for that series. However, with the series
being designed, you can use other speakers from that series if the
space permits (recommended). Like 5 bookshelves all around, or in 
some cases, people will put towers all the way around. That tower 
deal can work good, if you have a ATC screen.

The goal is for the sound to be on an even plane with sound pans
from left to right, or right to left. Also, I like to have some sort of
dimensional balance. > Also need to remember, there are musical
tracks and scores in movies, and I like for them to sound good.


----------

